# Пьезоэлектрический эффект костной ткани



## kvvv2004 (28 Янв 2012)

Среди факторов, влияющих на перестройку костной ткани, существенную роль играет ее так называемый *пьезоэлектрический эффект*. Оказалось, что в костной пластинке при изгибах появляется определенная разность потенциалов между вогнутой и выпуклой стороной. Вогнутая сторона заряжается отрицательно, а выпуклая — положительно. На отрицательно заряженной поверхности всегда отмечаются активация остеобластов и процесс аппозиционного новообразования костной ткани, а на положительно заряженной, напротив, наблюдается ее резорбция с помощью остеокластов. Искусственное создание разности потенциалов приводит к такому же результату.

*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.

Кто знает есть ли такие методы при лечении позвоночника (других костей) ?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (28 Янв 2012)

Есть такие методы лечения, но они проводятся в глубоко расположенных подземельях (лабораториях), чтобы не доносились крики исптуемых, котстные пластинки которых искривляют в резонансном режиме, ... но как говорят поседевшие от услышанных криков свидетели - испытуемые выходят на 100% перестроенными до неузнаваемости. Метод перспективный, планирую на лето взять путевку по линии садо-мазо... если доживу.


----------



## kvvv2004 (29 Янв 2012)

Но ведь можно создать прибор генерирующий слабое электр поле .


----------



## kvvv2004 (29 Янв 2012)

С середины 80-х годов в США используется метод лечения остеопороза специально подобранными электромагнитными полями. Для этого создан уникальный лечебно-диагностический комплекс "Остеоплан". При этом компьютер задает все необходимые параметры для генерации электромагнитного поля, а в костной ткани создастся пьезоэлектрический эффект, стимулирующий васкуляризацию и усиление поставки кальция в кость.
Другой диагностико-лечебный комплекс - Дайрекса - осуществляет лечение пульсирующим электромагнитным полем, что позволяет увеличивать костную массу, уменьшать возможность новых переломов и стимулировать срастание костных переломов. 



*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------

